# MOCA internet network with HR44 and C41W



## Ramon Urteaga (Jan 4, 2017)

I have a DirecTV system at home, which includes a Genie (HR44-500) in the living room, feeding a pair of mini-Genies (C41W) in two different bedrooms through a wireless video bridge (WVBRO-25) that is also located in the living room near the Genie. My system also has an HD DVR (HR24-500) in the basement. I use Verizon FIOS for internet, with the line coming into the house in the same area where the Genie is located, and being connected to a wireless modem/router. I am trying to get a stronger internet signal in the rooms where the mini-Genies are located and also in the basement, where the HD DVR is located. I want to somehow create a MOCA network for internet access in those remote locations. I have been searching the internet and find conflicting or even outdated information on whether it is possible to accomplish that using the existing DirecTV coax connections. Please note that my current C41W mini Genies (wilreless) replaced a respective pair of wired-type mini-Genies. I still have the coax connections available in those rooms (presumably still connected to the DirecTV network) but they are currently unused. Is there an easy way to accomplish this? Any help will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes you can. It's not supports but possible. You'd need a bbdeca at the locations where you want the internet on the coax. Should be at the end of the line (or on its own splitter at the HR24 location) they will all need their own power supply's as well. 

This assumes the coax is still connected. Not sure why you switch to wireless units... where do all your coax run to? The main room or somewhere else in the house? Why is your modem and router connected where they are?

I'm wondering if you can put the wireless router and modem where all the coaxes come to one place?

And was your goal wireless or wired internet in these remote locations?


----------



## Ramon Urteaga (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks for the quick reply! I believe the coax lines that are no longer used at the C41W units are still connected to some kind of splitter outside the house. They are simply no longer used. I suppose I would have to look more closely, follow the coax lines to see where they end up, etc. I switched to wireless (thus C41W) simply because DirecTV suggested it as their latest offering at the time (less wiring near the TVs in those rooms, etc.). My goal is to have ethernet-type connections at those locations and/or perhaps new wireless routers there to support those rooms. What comes into the house (at the living room, behind the main TV) is a single DirecTV coax line, and a few inches away a single coax line for the FIOS (internet only). Why are they both there? There was already an RG-6 coax there when we bought the house, and the technician that installed the FIOS chose that location for convenience. I live in a 4-story house. The router is now connected (ethernet-type connections) to other devices near the main TV, so relocating it would cause other problems. I have seen older posts that suggest putting a wired-type DECA (CCK?) right before the main DirecTV receiver, but I understand the HR44 has a built-in wireless DECA so that would no longer work, I assume.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You would need to split the DIRECTV coax before it goes to the Genie. Use a two way splitter. One leg goes to a breadboard DECA other leg goes to the Genie. The broadband DECA connects to your router via ethernet. At each room, you would need broadband DECA and an ethernet switch if you plan to connect more than one device. 

At the HR24 location you would also need a two way splitter to connect the broadband DECA and the HR24. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramon Urteaga (Jan 4, 2017)

I will give this a try. A million thanks for the information!


----------



## Ramon Urteaga (Jan 4, 2017)

Ramon Urteaga said:


> I will give this a try. A million thanks for the information!


Just a quick note to let the forum know that I tried this out and it worked! Thank you again for the advice!


----------



## JonFo (Aug 19, 2006)

Ramon, thanks for confirming it worked.

I have a follow on question, using the splitters before the Genie is required for the new Gen3 DECA adapters which have coax in one end, ethernet out the other, but I was wondering if any of the older DECA adapters would allow skipping the splitter?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

JonFo said:


> Ramon, thanks for confirming it worked.
> 
> I have a follow on question, using the splitters before the Genie is required for the new Gen3 DECA adapters which have coax in one end, ethernet out the other, but I was wondering if any of the older DECA adapters would allow skipping the splitter?


Nope, you will always need a splitter regardless if which DECA you use.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

